# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  ESET восстановит файлы, зашифрованные AES-NI и XData

## olejah

Специалисты ESET разработали утилиту для восстановления файлов, зашифрованных различными модификациями программы-вымогателя AES-NI, включая XData. Жертвы, сохранившие пострадавшие от шифратора файлы, могут загрузить утилиту с сайта ESET. 

Программа позволит восстановить данные, зашифрованные с расширениями .aes256, .aes_ni,  .aes_ni_0day, а также .~xdata~.  ESET следит за распространением AES-NI с момента появления первой версии вредоносной программы (Win32/Filecoder.AESNI.A) – 8 декабря 2016 года. 21 мая на форуме BleepingComputer, где оказывают помощь жертвам шифраторов, были опубликованы мастер-ключи для версии А. Вскоре в Twitter появились ключи для версии В (Win32/Filecoder.AESNI.B). Их опубликовал пользователь, предположительно являющийся создателем малвари. Несколькими днями позднее на BleepingComputer появились ключи для версии С (Win32/Filecoder.AESNI.C, также известной как XData).

По информации BleepingComputer, разработчики AES-NI закрыли «проект», поскольку исходные коды вредоносной программы были украдены неизвестными и предположительно использовались в создании шифратора XData. Специалисты ESET отметили сходство XData и ранних версий AES-NI.

В ранних версиях AES-NI было предусмотрено ограничение, предотвращающее распространение в России и СНГ. Этой тактики, как правило, придерживаются российские вирусописатели, чтобы избежать уголовного преследования в своей стране. Авторы XData, по всей видимости, избавились от ограничений для атаки на конкретный регион – с 17 по 22 мая 96% попыток заражения зафиксировано среди украинских пользователей.

Утилита для восстановления файлов, зашифрованных AES-NI (XData), доступна по ссылке:

download.eset.com

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

